# Some clarification please



## Aragorn (25 Mar 2004)

Hi all
Little help please.
I've just been reviewing the posts here about getting a tough heat/water resistant finish, for a table top.
I have a couple of kitchen table projects on the go (one in cherry, one in elm) and would like to clarify what finish you guys recommend. Spraying isn't an option and I'd like to avoid poly varnish (unless this is the best alternative?).
Is finishing oil the way to go? How many coats would you recommend. And how are you cutting back between coats (i.e. how fine a grit? Wet? Dry?)
Thanks for your help and sorry to be going over old ground.

A


----------



## Aragorn (26 Mar 2004)

Awwwww go on someone - give me an answer!

Or is this a boycott?

A


----------



## Philly (26 Mar 2004)

Hey Aragorn,
How about using a product called "Patina", from Screwfix. It's a gel varnish of sorts, dead easy to apply (just use a cloth) and is pretty protective. I used it to finish my workbench, and was well pleased with the result.
Sorry I haven't answered quicker, I have gone over to spraying table tops with melamine laquer (which is great!), so didn't think I should reply. But give "patina" a go-I wouldn't use it on really blond woods as it is slightly "yellowing", like oil based varnish. but on cherry or elm, yes, it's gonna look good.
 
Happy Finishing,
Philly


----------



## Aragorn (26 Mar 2004)

Thanks Philly

That's spooky! I've just got back from Brewers to buy some Patina having remembered it from an earlier thread. They didn't have any mind you, but I can get it elsewhere.

I'll give it a go.


A


----------



## Alf (26 Mar 2004)

Sorry Aragorn  I reckoned there are lots of better finishing advisors than I. Funnily enough, because of the earlier thread, I managed to get a tin of Patina to "stick" to the Screwfix order and I'm currently trying it out on test pieces. No elm to give you info on, but there's a bit of cherry in the test. Only one coat on so far though, so it's too early to say.

Cheers, Alf


----------

